# Jd 1128 dde



## rearaghaerh (Dec 23, 2016)

I believe that my 1998 JD blower was made by Ariens. Can anyone tell be which Ariens model it most closely resembles?


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Pics. 1128 is very similar to my 828d and yes it was made by ariens. The TRS serise by deere in the same time was made by murry. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

You sir have an Ariens built machine. Very good machine. She's a keeper. Most related to an Ariens PRO series of that vintage. Good read here. The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site. Scroll down a bit.


----------



## rearaghaerh (Dec 23, 2016)

GoBlowSnow said:


> You sir have an Ariens built machine. Very good machine. She's a keeper. Most related to an Ariens PRO series of that vintage. Good read here. The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site. Scroll down a bit.


Thanks for the link. The last one pictured is just like my 1128DDE. I still have all the manuals, and sales sheets.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

How much was it new?


----------



## rearaghaerh (Dec 23, 2016)

$1900, got $100 off that for a JD 724 (?)


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

nothing runs like an Ariens...


----------

